# Are you a tech or plumber?



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

This came up in another thread, so please vote.

My interpretation of the two terms:

Plumber - Attended a trade school, served as an apprentice, went on to take the journeyman's test or whatever license he/she has earned. Generally more skilled in plumbing than a tech.

Tech - The 'new' plumber. Usually no trade school, certificate or license. Plumbing credentials earned by riding in a service truck with a plumber for 6 mos. to a year. Trained in sales and customer service. Pretty boy plumbers - they like the booties and gloves and will avoid getting their white shirts dirty at all costs.

So, when weighing in, please use your own interpretation. The above is what I would visualize.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Licensed Journeyman Plumber in two states
Licensed Master Plumber in one state
Licensed Backflow tester in one state
4 year apprenticeship in one state

Getting 16 CEU's for all 4 licenses next week.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Both


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Master Electrical
Contractor Electrical
Master Plumber's License
Commercial Driver's License
Certified On-Site Septic Installer
Journeyman Plumber's License


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You can't work under someone else's license in Illinois, if you aren't licensed by the Illinois Dept. of Health you can't work on any aspect of a plumbing system, you are limited to sewer work only, and in Cook county you have to have a drainlayers license to do that.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I am idiot with a lot of plumbing knowledge


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> I am idiot


Yep


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

journeyman: st. louis city.
journeyman: st. louis county.
journeyman: illinois.
journeyman: south dakota.
master plumber: south dakota.
i started working for a plumber when i was 15.
i attended ranken technical college and obtained my degree in plbg. tech.
i worked for monsanto in r&d at world hq for 2 years as a pipe fitter.
i aquired my journeymans in st. louis & illinois working for kemper plbg. in st. louis. 
i moved to south dakota 7 years ago aquired my journeymans here. and tested for master and started my first shop 4.5 years ago.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Certified plumbing contractor-fl 2008 (Master Plumber)
Journeyman Plumber-Fl 2005
Currently Preparing for GA Class 1 Master Plumber


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang I should have read your definitions first. Actually I consider myself a true mechanic. I can start my day roughing in a house , leave at noon for a couple of service calls like changing a kit. faucet , then trouble shoot a well pump. Stop back at the office to return calls and find my neighbor waiting for me , he needs his a quick weld on his trailer. Go out to get pizza for the family and they're complaining about their AC, so while they make my pizza I go up and check the charge on the roof top. After dinner my son need help working on his car. 
I guess I'm a plumber by trade , a mechanical god by nature.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yep


oh Ron sweetie, don't be all mad at me now


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

IL licensed plumber
IL registered plumbing contractor
IN licensed plumbing contractor
IL cross-connection device inspector
IL asbestos project manager

I would say I'm more of a plumber than a tech. In my mind a tech is more in the repair arena. With a lot of knowledge of how to service all kinds of plumbing fixtures and devices. I do believe a tech should be licensed as required though. There is no place in our profession for the un-licensed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I am a professional plumber, not just a plumber, or a tech, but a professional plumber.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I am a professional plumber, not just a plumber, or a tech, but a professional plumber.


 ron are you just saying that because thats what it says in the upper right corner.:laughing: sorry ron just had to stick a mod in the ribs.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> ron are you just saying that because thats what it says in the upper right corner.:laughing: sorry ron just had to stick a mod in the ribs.:laughing:



:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't give a flying dingleberry what people call me, I just like fixing plumbing and getting a *FAT* check when I'm done.:thumbup: The customer can call me a lowlife $hitworker for all I care, as long as their money is green, its all good. _(I put over 5 Gs in the bank today, so I'm in a good mood.)_:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I call myself a tech, but I'm a plumber as well. I wear a white shirt and gloves and even booties when needed. I'm a true plumber and no one that knows me would ever question that. Aside from that I have pretty extensive electrical skill (though not technically an electrician), I dabble in HVAC, I'm an auto mechanic, a welder but most of all a plumber.

By calling yourself a tech, you are simply saying you are a service technician. Being a tech does not mean you are not a plumber. A service tech is a type of plumber. You cannot say you are a tech and not a plumber. 

Plumb, the stereo types you've put forth come from your own mind and do not represent reality. I know great plumbers (who are service technicians) that were not very concerned about image, and others that are (like myself). I've also seen some real idiots that looked terrible as well as some that are the white shirt guys you describe. The truth is, you can't judge a book bye it's cover. Nor can you judge someone’s skill by weather they call themselves a plumber or a service tech.

The reason those PSI companies call there guys techs is to get away from the dirty image of a plumber(butt crack and all).


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

service guy said:


> I don't give a flying dingleberry what people call me, I just like fixing plumbing and getting a *FAT* check when I'm done.:thumbup: The customer can call me a lowlife $hitworker for all I care, as long as their money is green, its all good. _(I put over 5 Gs in the bank today, so I'm in a good mood.)_:thumbsup:



flying dingleberry?


Do they really fly :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Protech said:


> The reason those PSI companies call there guys techs is to get away from the dirty image of a plumber(butt crack and all).


Oh?.......source please?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

******* said:


> flying dingleberry?
> 
> 
> Do they really fly :thumbup::thumbup:


You know it buddy! Especially when they are being hit with a 4,000 psi jetting machine.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's kinda hard to get a training video on the net as they guard those like hawks. Even if I did somehow come into possession of some of their material (Which I certainly don't have, cuz that would be illegal), I would be sued for distributing stolen copywrited materials.



******* said:


> Oh?.......source please?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

OK yea, I do understand copyright, so yea np and I am being sincere


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Protech said:


> Plumb, the stereo types you've put forth come from your own mind and do not represent reality. I know great plumbers (who are service technicians) that were not very concerned about image, and others that are (like myself). I've also seen some real idiots that looked terrible as well as some that are the white shirt guys you describe. The truth is, you can't judge a book bye it's cover. Nor can you judge someone’s skill by weather they call themselves a plumber or a service tech. The reason those PSI companies call there guys techs is to get away from the dirty image of a plumber(butt crack and all).


I see your point. My perception comes from interviewing 'techs.' Smells & Service Guy are great examples of techs who are 'real' plumbers. In my world they are the exception, not the rule for employees.

Most professional licensed plumbers who are strong mechanically & possess sales skills, common sense, and look the part seem to be business owners. They've got it all - this is a rare combination. If you are an employee and you have both, your boss should pay you accordingly because you are worth a goldmine.

Employees tend to fall into two categories

1. Strong plumbing skills with little interest in upselling and learning sales techniques. This one likes to fix things, not spend a lot of time on role playing and filling out paperwork.

2. Excellent customer service skills, conscientous, takes pride in pleasing the customer but a little weak on the technical side.

Both of the above should be proud! Their strengths are different.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree. The few that posses both qualities soon relize that they are destined for greater things. There are some though that don't want the headaches of being the owner. They are 1 in a million though.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Both, but I voted plumber because that's what I am. A plumber. See the name? It says Plumber. 

I got all the licenses and 2.00 for a cuppa, so I'm cool, too.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Its Confirmed:

I am an idiot


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I suppose if your really that serious about verifying that(though I don't see why) I could PM you the phone # of a manager of a local PSI company.

The PSI concept in a nutshell is: Improve your image, improve your bottom line. Unfortunately, many PSI companies are quite crooked. There are the related "air time 500" and "E2" companies for HVAC and electrical. All three are owned by venvest. Look it up. You pay them a whole lot of money up front plus a monthly fee, and they hook you up with sales training, phone scripts, uniform layout, a copy writed product line(customers can't price shop your brands) etc.



******* said:


> OK yea, I do understand copyright, so yea np and I am being sincere


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> I suppose if your really that serious about verifying that(though I don't see why) I could PM you the phone # of a manager of a local PSI company.
> 
> The PSI concept in a nutshell is: Improve your image, improve your bottom line. Unfortunately, many PSI companies are quite crooked. There are the related "air time 500" and "E2" companies for HVAC and electrical. All three are owned by venvest. Look it up. You pay them a whole lot of money up front plus a monthly fee, and they hook you up with sales training, phone scripts, uniform layout, a copy writed product line(customers can't price shop your brands) etc.


Venvest was is still part of Ben Franklin, One Hour, and Mr.Sparky. Alot of material was copywrited venvest, then clock work or doing both. 

I would call myself both, but if plumber being focus it would be what Ron said, a professional one. I am a Professional Plumbing Technition Adviser:thumbsup:

IL Lisc Plumber
IL Lisc Plumbing Contractor

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Protech said:


> I suppose if your really that serious about verifying that(though I don't see why) I could PM you the phone # of a manager of a local PSI company.
> 
> The PSI concept in a nutshell is: Improve your image, improve your bottom line. Unfortunately, many PSI companies are quite crooked. There are the related "air time 500" and "E2" companies for HVAC and electrical. All three are owned by venvest. Look it up. You pay them a whole lot of money up front plus a monthly fee, and they hook you up with sales training, phone scripts, uniform layout, a copy writed product line(customers can't price shop your brands) etc.



No, I do believe you, there is no reason not to, I actually do value your opinion a lot even though sometimes, I tend to act like jerk


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

NH Master
Maine Master
Vermont Master
Mass Journeyman
Fla. Master
RSES Universal
OSHA Safety Instructor
NH Dept of Education Tech Ed Instructor
NH Plumbing Board Code Review Instructor
NH State Apprentice Instructor

Oh my christ when do I find time to get anything done:yes:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*"I am the rare combination":thumbsup:*


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

-Connecticut Unlimited Plumbing Contractor

-Connecticut Heating,Piping and Cooling Contractor

-Technical Trade Committee Member and Advisor for 2 area technical schools.

Lets's see what else....estimator,collections,apprentice,customer service rep,engineer, plumbing and heating consultant, turck washer, and shop boy.

It's fun to be at the top!!!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> I call myself a tech, but I'm a plumber as well. I wear a white shirt and gloves and even booties when needed. I'm a true plumber and no one that knows me would ever question that. Aside from that I have pretty extensive electrical skill (though not technically an electrician), I dabble in HVAC, I'm an auto mechanic, a welder but most of all a plumber.
> 
> By calling yourself a tech, you are simply saying you are a service technician. Being a tech does not mean you are not a plumber. A service tech is a type of plumber. You cannot say you are a tech and not a plumber.
> 
> ...


 Brought a tear to me eye lad !! That is just put so perfect !!

PLUMB ,,, got a LOT of respect for ya but in MHO ,,,, this thread isn't that good . Just doesn't work .

Oh ,,,, happy V-Day


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Cal said:


> Brought a tear to me eye lad !! That is just put so perfect !!
> 
> PLUMB ,,, got a LOT of respect for ya but in MHO ,,,, this thread isn't that good . Just doesn't work .
> 
> Oh ,,,, happy V-Day


I guess I am trying to figure out where the industry is going. Is Plumber such a dirty word and stereotype that it should be dropped?

Tech is different and does not have the negative stereotype, but isn't specific enough. HVAC man is a Tech, Auto mechanic is a Tech (to get away from grease monkey stereotype?), Computer repairman is a Tech.

If plumber isn't it because it has been trashed to the point of little respect, then we need a NEW word. I just don't believe Tech carries the level of respect that plumbers derserve.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbers arent going anywhere plumb, have no fear


----------



## downunder dick (Dec 31, 2008)

After 35 years as a general plumbing contractor in all fields I feel that i am a plumber first with a vast technical knowlege so that makes me both


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

My vote is for my husband who has always used the term 'Plumber'

Since becoming a Master, he proudly says Master Plumber and it is written on the side of his truck under his name.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a technical plumber technically speaking. :thumbup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Plumbcrazy said:


> I guess I am trying to figure out where the industry is going. Is Plumber such a dirty word and stereotype that it should be dropped?
> 
> Tech is different and does not have the negative stereotype, but isn't specific enough. HVAC man is a Tech, Auto mechanic is a Tech (to get away from grease monkey stereotype?), Computer repairman is a Tech.
> 
> If plumber isn't it because it has been trashed to the point of little respect, then we need a NEW word. I just don't believe Tech carries the level of respect that plumbers derserve.


This tech vs plumber is nothing new. I remember it from at least 20 years ago.

I think if you send a kid out, then its a tech. If its a carded plumber, then its a plumber.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm the Chief Cook and Bottle Washer.

And I've been called so many things . . .


My father called me a mechanic. Well, I was working for a mechanical contractor. Sure, I did plumbing, as well as heat piping, boiler building, welding, etc.

When I worked for the State of Idaho for a couple of years, they called me a "Maintenance Craftsman." According to the definition of my skills, I was able to do plumbing, electrical work, cement work, painting, boiler work . . . I suppose I was overrated. I did, however, pass the state test at 23 years of age with a higher score than any of my compadres.

"Plumber" is now a catch-all term for most people. We'd define it as someone with at least a journeyman's license, but I keep hearing people calling a drain hack a plumber, and make sure to correct them every time. The same people go to the big box stores and think that the people roaming the aisles with orange vests are professionals. Listening to those professionals give advice is a treat that should be experienced often to lift one's spirits.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Drain cleaners or drain specialists are not plumbers IMO, unless they have four years apprenticeship, know code, and plumbing.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

When I first donned the white shirt and booties I believed I was on a mission to transform the image/perception of the butt crack plumber. I didn't care for the stereotype which to me is far more demeaning than the term "tech". I have never allowed my butt crack to be exposed in any place that it should not be. What I have come to realize though is that I want that perception to persist. I benefit from the "butt crack plumber". I want him to remain the most common perception of the plumber. As long as he exists, I will always be a refreshing breath of fresh air to those who expect him but open their door to find me. On the other hand, you have to bring the goods too. You may have a spotless uniform, perfect grammar, powerful pesuasive abilities, but you still have to be a plumber. The plumber is the one who possesses the knowledge and the experience necessary to accurately diagnose and correct the problem. The service technician is the one who does it in such a polished and pleasant way that you never consider calling anyone different again.

Everyone has got to do it the way they are happy doing it. If you are profitable with tats everywhere, you look like you dove head first into a tackle box, and you wear your cleanest dirty wife beater to work everyday, then I say wear it out, you just keep truckin' on down the line. If you want to be at the other end that's ok too. Whichever end of the spectrum you are at though, you better bring the goods. My skill and knowledge fit nicely into my navy pants and white shirt. My silly little booties make some people really appreciate that I thought enough of their home to try to protect it while others could care less (and some homes it's more for the protection of my boots than for their home). The bottom line is the bottom line and what you think it takes to get you to where you want to go.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

However, I wouldn't mind seeing the term plumber transformed to maybe "certified plumber". This term would preserve my benefit from the butt crack plumber while drawing a positive distinction between me and the handyman or "jack of all trades". My suspicion is that most people have no idea that a plumber must be certified in order to be qualified.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

plumber/ tech, chicken/ egg. i think this is silly. a plumber that installs fixtures, appliances, equiptment, etc damn well better be able to service said product. i wanted to install rinnai tankless heaters so i went to the class and got certified and learned how to tear the unit down to a bare case, reassemble it and have it work. and i continue to go to classes to learn the equipment before i install it. im a well rounded professional plumber. i think the gray area between plumber and tech needs to be eliminated. if every apprentice really learned all aspects of the field, this profession would be better off. i hear that all the time. i can install it, but i cant service it. if you dont know how the equipment works, how do you know your installing it properly. that is the problem, there are to many shop owners sending uneducated personnel to jobs and worrying about counting the money instead of customer service. every plumber is not a tech and every tech is not a plumber. but a professional plumber is both and more.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

******* said:


>


Seems that butt crack may be experiencing some faulty emissions.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

yea, mj chewed on his fingernails and that was the result


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

I like "Certified Plumber" and "Licensed Plumber" rather than "Plumber or Tech"

Also, I am glad there are dirty butt crack plumbers still around. It makes our job easier.

Our Plumbers where booties. Before booties though, a professional plumber would wipe his feet on the door mat or if they were beyond that, he would take his shoes off.

Common sense and respect go a long way.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> I like "Certified Plumber" and "Licensed Plumber" rather than "Plumber or Tech"
> 
> Also, I am glad there are dirty butt crack plumbers still around. It makes our job easier.
> 
> ...


 
I wear booties, but have a tendency to show butt crack quite often. 

However, I make the conscious effort to shave the top half of my arse cheeks and the small flat area above the tip of my crack, free of hair so when they do see it, it's not holding any lint.

Been wearing booties for years and everyone loves it. In snow however, too damn dangerous.

My gut has a tendency to fall out sometimes as well while working underneath kitchen sinks. 

I'm working on that, one egg biscuit at a time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> I wear booties, but have a tendency to show butt crack quite often.
> 
> However, I make the conscious effort to shave the top half of my arse cheeks and the small flat area above the tip of my crack, free of hair so when they do see it, it's not holding any lint.
> 
> ...


Suspenders, bubba: http://www.suspenders.com/ ....don't leave home without them.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

BTW......what is all the emphasis on butt cracks?

I mean really, we are there to deal with poop?

Why would a plumber butt crack, bother someone that just clogged there toiler with there butt crack?

Does this thread have a point anymore?

Or has it come down to "The Buttcrack is killing the industry"


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Seems that butt crack may be experiencing some faulty emissions.


 yeah i was having some problems w/ rollout, but i know how to repair it. the fuel mixture was to rich so i thinned out the mix. working like a champ.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Hows this for a butt crack?

Lets see how many say this butt crack kills the industry


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Philadelphia Master *PLUMBER, *since 1984
4 year apprenticeship under master plumber required prior to taking written journeyman's exam. 1 year miniumum working as a journeymen required prior to eligability to take master plumbers written and physical exam (wiping a lead joint was the requirement back then. Has since changed to all written exam. Business ownership required for activation of master plumber license. currently philadelphia is under pressure from the state of pennsylvania to adopt IPC. No word yet on weather we will be required to retest or be grandfathed in.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

******* said:


> BTW......what is all the emphasis on butt cracks?
> 
> I mean really, we are there to deal with poop?
> 
> ...


Are you serious or are you being a devil's advocate?

It's about *CLASS* and *social norms*. Showing up without a belt or suspenders sends the message loud and clear that you don't care about the other person. You don't care that your butt crack makes someone uncomfortable. Hell if buttcrack is now acceptable, does that mean a swastika tatoo on your forehead should be seen as personal expression? Both are socially unacceptable as it should be.

Slobs, pigs, uneducated, and the ignorant are not welcome in my home. 

I will pay more to have someone that I would invite to stay for dinner rather than save $100.00 and deal with butt crack. 

Knowledge and skill being equal, the vast majority will pay more to deal with someone that looks professional.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Didn't all this Tech thing start back a few years ago when we decided to call garbage men sanitary engineers and housewives domestic engineers? We used to call burner guys oil burner service men and mechanics mechanics. Now we call them oil burner technicians and such. The end result is the same. You can call me what you want, just don't call me late for dinner. :whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Suspenders, bubba: http://www.suspenders.com/ ....don't leave home without them.


 

Yeah but I wear t-shirts and black sweat pants, always because I'm dealing with a large marge figure right now. It's my shortcut to not wearing stretch pants like we ALL wear when we hit our 60's. 



OFF TOPIC:


I got in trouble, well "caught" for ripping a huge fart after when I went out to my truck to get parts. 

I was considerate enough to NOT pass wind in the customer's home, but I didn't realize there was a woman in the same parking lot of the condos quietly letting her dog do their business. 

What's worse, it was one of those where you have to push really hard to get the bullet out of the chamber and it was loud and stinky, PEUWEE!!! Sounded like my arse cheeks were clapping at a little league game. You know when it smells outdoors with a slight wind, that could of lost a customer for-evah! that would of burned nose hairs. 

So I gained a customer for not stinking, 

but lost another in the parking lot. She was jealous though I bet because the passing of wind was enormous. She tried to hi-five me.:blink:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Are you serious or are you being a devil's advocate?
> 
> It's about *CLASS* and *social norms*. Showing up without a belt or suspenders sends the message loud and clear that you don't care about the other person. You don't care that your butt crack makes someone uncomfortable. Hell if buttcrack is now acceptable, does that mean a swastika tatoo on your forehead should be seen as personal expression? Both are socially unacceptable as it should be.
> 
> ...


Plumb, You know me, I am the devil's advocate......:laughing::yes:

I like to see ALL sides and reasons 

Thanks for your reply 

But that video was funny in my book anyhow, and I thought it would losen up the thread as well.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> 
> I got in trouble, well "caught" for ripping a huge fart after when I went out to my truck to get parts. .:blink:


Ughhhhhh....I know, farting is just SOO UNNATURAL.....how dare you , you sick plumber :laughing::laughing:

The problem is this: Most people that hate farting around them have been subject to a dutch oven


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It was one of those types of rips that it sounded so crazy that you start laughing out loud because you know if someone else heard it, they'd be laughing too! :laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

oH , Thats like when I wake up in the AM, after eating candy all night, sometimes my wife says she thinks I am "going to lift off"

Yea, I know what you mean, The ones that tickle after


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the woman in fear grabbed her dog and ran into her condo, locked the door and got on her computer, doing a mass email telling everyone a large plumber in her parking lot fouled the air she breathes. 

Tis okay, we all do it, I just couldn't hold it anymore and gave me an excuse to get that mystery tool I didn't walk back in the house with. :whistling2:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe she was just mad that you didnt offer a dutch oven?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

******* said:


> Maybe she was just mad that you didnt offer a dutch oven?


 

Don't know, but at least I didn't lay a warm pile like the dog did and ask her to pick it up!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh you know what,....

Remember that video you posted of the dog puking?

Was that because he smelt your arse?


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> Yeah but I wear t-shirts and black sweat pants, always because I'm dealing with a large marge figure right now. It's my shortcut to not wearing stretch pants like we ALL wear when we hit our 60's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man! Sounds like you buttered your shorts!


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

I am a Plumber first, everything else I learned, hvac, well work, welding, electrical, boiler, troubleshoot, Problem Solver, all around community minded individual as a result of being a Plumber. :thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Should have read before voting...... Both, I put the MAN in Plumberman!


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

have 1 yr. to go in school.
have more than enough hrs. in to go take JM exam.

For some reason I have the urge to go on with my resume...


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

******* said:


> flying dingleberry?
> 
> 
> Do they really fly :thumbup::thumbup:


 Yes. They can be found flying around Uranus.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I crapped my pants today, 


kept on working.


_Nothing_ can stop me at this point. 


*Muwaaaahahaaahaaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Plumboob (Dec 7, 2008)

I've layed pipe in afghanastan and japan, true story...mortars were going off the first time, is that good enough? :thumbsup:

No crack was involved in the making of these mommments.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Suspenders, bubba: ....don't leave home without them.


I wear suspenders. The ones I wear have plastic clips on them instead of metal clamps. They hook under the belt and won't pop off when you stretch.

I get 'em at Wal-Mart:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

NHMaster3015 said:


> Didn't all this Tech thing start back a few years ago when we decided to call garbage men sanitary engineers and housewives domestic engineers?


It may have started when chains began offering plumbing/heating/HVAC all from the same truck. Somebody working on an air conditioner isn't expected to be a plumber.

However, some companies got the idea that they could send out most anyone and have them do plumbing. That hasn't played well with some attorneys-general.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Herk said:


> I wear suspenders. The ones I wear have plastic clips on them instead of metal clamps. They hook under the belt and won't pop off when you stretch.
> 
> I get 'em at Wal-Mart:


I dont wear them, no one should be looking there anyway 
To quote _William Shatner, you are boldly going where no man has gone before! (And aint about to either)_


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Herk said:


> I wear suspenders. The ones I wear have plastic clips on them instead of metal clamps. They hook under the belt and won't pop off when you stretch.
> 
> I get 'em at Wal-Mart:


The ones I use haven't shredded my pants. They are really good: http://suspenders.com/contractor.htm 

I bought these from there, but caught too much grief, so I don't use them:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

here's what I use.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are good shirts NH. We wear em. I like the length.


----------

